# World press photo



## iceworld (10 Fev 2008 às 00:05)

http://clix.expresso.pt/gen.pl?p=stories&op=view&fokey=ex.stories/237288

Chamo a atenção para a última fotografia pois foi tirada no mar da Nazaré 
PS: pode demorar um pouco a carregar


----------

